# a good yak



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I'm 6'3" about 285
If I were to get the hankerin for kayak what would your recommendations be. I would be into bay use eventually gulf and absolutely NO experience but I'm not into buying a base model and slowly upgrading


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want the best and don't want to upgrade buy a Hobie PA. It is the most versatile and holds the most so you can load it down. The PA is powered by your legs not your arms. Just my choice I'm sure you will get others. I bought an Outback now I want to upgrade to a PA 14.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

A good rule of thumb if you're not looking to upgrade as your skills and kayak requirements increase is to skim through youtube to see what everybody is using then buy one of the most expensive ones that they use. Sounds ridiculous but at this moment in time you really do get what you pay for. The expensive Hobies and other similar fishing yaks will carry a hippopotamus plus it's catch, and they practically operate themselves. Of course I've not known many yakers that don't want to upgrade regardless of how advanced the one they start with is. 

Then again, at 6' 260 I never had a problem in my Walmart base model, I just couldn't get through the surf.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

the Pro Angler 14' is what I would recommend. You can add a trolling motor (after market) or an Evolve to troll in style if needed...lol. been thinking about a trolling motor myself, but will see how his tests overall. Will keep ya all posted on the results. But the P.A. 14 by far (for what i've heard) is the most stable, roomy plastic boat out there. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

Take the time to go to a local dealer and test ride them all. It's the easiest way to get what you want. Most will tell you the PA but the only way you will know what suits you is a test ride.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Malibu X factor!

get used to a REAL kayak, learn to paddle correctly and not rely on peddles. imo, learning to kayak an a paddle yak is a necessity before any kind of fishing or off shore adventuring is even thought of. 

you can get an X factor for around 600 bucks used, maybe more or less depending on what it comes with and it will never let you down. have your fun with it and beat it to death and in a year or two you can either get a sweet new malibu, Ocean kayak or get a hobie.

i started out with the X factor, and at 6'6" and 245 i never had any problems. 






it was super light, around 65lbs, and i could lift it above my head and put it on the rack... i cant do that with my PA


with a 600lb rating, it didn't even flinch when i sat sideways


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great info lowprofile


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

The pictures do help. I'd have to say that one looks like it gets the job done


----------



## love2fly (May 15, 2013)

I have a Ocean Kayak trident 13. 
It's my third kayak and have no intentions of trying anything else. It does everything I need so I'm happy. The biggest factor was the rod pod and I go through the surf a lot. Having the piece of mind that my gear is stowed inside the kayak is nice. 

Its been a long time since I flipped in the surf, but I could happen to any body on any given day.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I have an OK Prowler Big Game. It is a very stable kayak that catches fish! I've taken it through the surf many times and never felt like it was going to flip. If I was going to "upgrade" I'd probably get an OK Trident 13.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

"have your fun with it and beat it to death and in a year or two you can either get a sweet new malibu, Ocean kayak or get a hobie."

X2 on this. You might not like kayak fishing. It is not for everyone. Buy a good used one at a good price and you will be able to get most of your money back when you upgrade.


----------

